# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Sad news to report.

## Spiff

At Treasure Beach now.  Eggy's bar burned down last night, and Captain Ted's boat burned with it.  Both are total losses.  I will post a picture later.  No one was hurt, but  both Ted and Eggy are distraught.  Just horrible news.

----------


## Spiff

So sad.  This is Eggy's.   One of the wonderful things about Treasure Beach is just gone.That and Captain Ted losing his boat.

----------


## ohliz

I'll be shocked if both haven't been rebuilt by the time I get there in under a month. I see gofundmes already set up for Eggy, I'm sure one to follow for Ted's boat. TB rebuilds fast...remember when Pelican Bar was destroyed in a hurricane?

----------


## Spiff

True that.  It looked like the whole community was helping clean up this morning, and I noted that Jason Henzell was not only there, but working his tail off.  Jake's has donated some beer, and a table and some chairs.  Eggy will be on the beach tonight selling  Redstripes and we are all going down to support.

----------


## Treasure BeachBum

How I wish I could be back at Treasure Beach right now, I think of being there daily

----------


## ohliz

Love to see pics of the Eggy cooler of beer party if you think of it Spiff!

----------


## Spiff

Rebecca from Treasure Tours took a bunch.  I would look for them on their FB page.  The community really turned out to support. I'm so glad I went.

----------


## ohliz

It's just as I'd expect it to be in TB. I'll look for her pictures  :Smile:

----------


## johng

Wow,

Sorry to hear the sad news but nobody was hurt and things can be replaced and rebuilt. Godspeed Eggy and Capt Ted. Knowing all the cool people in the Treasure Beach Community will lend a hand I send my positive vibes.

God Bless all.

johng

----------


## Vince

> True that.  It looked like the whole community was helping clean up this morning, and I noted that Jason Henzell was not only there, but working his tail off.  Jake's has donated some beer, and a table and some chairs.  Eggy will be on the beach tonight selling  Redstripes and we are all going down to support.


RESPECT!!! Thanks!!

----------


## Vince

Glad to hear, positive vibes sent there ways!

----------


## Kevin, PA

Sad new. We purposely booked a place close to eggy's expecting this to be our watering hole for the week. Seems he still has a cooler with beer and some chairs....That's all we need!

----------


## Kevin, PA

Oh wow......they do work fast in TB!

----------


## ohliz

I plan to stop by with a small gift for the new place  :Big Grin:

----------


## Beefer

I got an update from Emma from the Go Fundme site with photos and it looks like he's really close to being back in business.

Only 22 days until we'll be there enjoying a cold Red Stripe!

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

From Rebecca on Facebook. Eggy is open, Ted has a boat but no motor as yet.

----------


## hey_mon

Wow....love how this turned around so quick!!  Looking forward to trying out the new digs and watching the sun set from Eggy's!  Hopeful Ted gets his motor in place for the season.  Have no idea here, what is the cost for a motor in Jamaica??

----------


## ohliz

Had a red stripe with Eggy last Friday, he opened the kitchen the following day (we had to leave TB that day). Back and better than ever!

----------


## Rumghoul

Glad to hear it - we will stop by in February!

----------


## johng

Hey Rumghoul,

Any updates and or pictures of Eggy's ??  Photo's from early January indicate a rapid rebuild. Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
johng

----------


## Rumghoul

Yes - We stopped by Eggy's twice. Saw Eggy first time we stopped in and bought him a beer. Place looks great

----------


## Vince

Looks good mon!! Colours look good!

----------

